# EV-List-News posts for 20210329 through 20210404



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% Click on linked-text below to read %

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/z8asvvQmamg




__





tmc Aygo X Prologue EV concept is not coming to US market +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/4KV1eTsHg7k




__





Lucid repurposes spent EV packs as energy storage +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/pN_Qvgvw8hg




__





Arrival,UPS contract for 10,000 delivery e-Vans +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/zJ9eHbVLrPc




__





$5.3k evmobility.nl LEF 3whl 1seat nEV ts:16mph r:56mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/9WsyY_boPyU




__





Amazon's Rivian e-vans> test deliveries in NorCal & SoCal







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Fp5JaKf9mCM




__





Russki win$ big from Arrival,SPAC EV merger +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/nTri7ai_THg




__





Chanje .cn e-van orders un-delivered = lawsuit +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/otZAaEmOQbI




__





Hyundai Ioniq 5 EV inside look +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/HWRohtIMB54




__





Jeep Wrangler Magneto EV concept> a design teaser exercise







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/KJw8CY-_Kfs




__





Cheaper $80k Taycan EV has less features> as good as $144k model







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/2rIotpMRXAI




__





Buggy pre-Beta Tesla fsd







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/wJif90JB4Mg




__





Talyn eVTOL boosts e-aircraft stage> 6seat ts:200mph r:300mi







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/P8t97VajVtk




__





.au limiting vw EV imports> dieselgate biting vw in the arse +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/t7ZEmnZP3q4




__





Audi Q4 e-tron 82kWh .de EV production starts r:250mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/G-qKfYTEMMM




__





Bitcoin-buy your Tesla EV







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/m3j5rMu6xLs




__





$149k Daymak 3whl 80kWh .ca EV 0-100kph:1.8s ts:209kph r:483km







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/jMPjHtZgDFU




__





Win Tesla S-APEX quickest EV & $20k from omaze







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/dymlB7jJBZk




__





Triumph TE-1 .uk e-motorcycle project r:120mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/h1hZeAXznX0




__





$25,000 Tesla Model 2 EV tidbits +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/g77aymwhJt4




__





Monarch auton farm robot e-tractors







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/tB4VisdwFnw




__





Teens threw Tesla under-the-bus> it didn’t work +







groups.google.com








For EV List News posts see:








EV News


News in the world of EVs




www.diyelectriccar.com





& click on linked-text in:
EV-List-News posts for 20210322 through 20210328

EV-List-News posts for 20210315 through 20210321

EV-List-News posts for 20210308 through 20210314

EV-List-News posts for 20210301 through 20210307

+ more


EV List News (EVLN) posts on the evdl.org


Electric Vehicle Discussion List - Search for '"EV-newswire posts for"'



2020-2018 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22EVLN%3A+%22+-bruce&days=0&sort=date

2017-2014 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-f4672567.html

2012-2011 EVLN posts on diyelectriccar.com
diyelectriccar.com/forums/evdl-list.15/

2010-1990 (lost from internet)


{brucedp.neocities.org}


% Statement: groups.google.com/g/evln is a read-only
group used to archive of my EV List News (EVLN) posts 
which allow public viewing without having to login. 
I've promoted EVs for 30+yrs by providing these EV 
newswire posts as a free service. I am not a business.
I do not make money providing these. Enjoy 
%


----------

